# Heaver blanks



## SteveZ

Gonna wrap a new light heaver. Want something to throw no more than 8 & a head. And it needs to be really light weight. I really like the RS1502 for this...but might wanna try something different. Mebbe a Fusion, or a CTS, or the Loomis 1448. Opinions, please. 

Anybody ever wrap the Mudhole 1502? 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Interested in a Wheel's Reels 7-Dust?


----------



## SteveZ

AtlantaKing said:


> Interested in a Wheel's Reels 7-Dust?


Maybe if it was a blank.

You guys went home too early on Mother's Day.


----------



## AtlantaKing

SteveZ said:


> You guys went home too early on Mother's Day.


Man, I knew I was missing something! That's what I get for fishing with guys that have wives or girlfriends...can't even fish until dark!


----------



## WALT D.

SteveZ,

I haven't built on the Mudhole 1502 but I have thrown it, I think it's the same as the Lami 1502; sure looks and feels the same.


----------



## Charkbait

1569 for me...I'm sure you have that already. Though.

Got a beach I like for small chucking.


----------



## SteveZ

*Thanks, guys.*

I've heard other guys say that the Mudhole 1502 seems like the Lami. Can't beat the price...and the blank only weighs like 11 oz or so. 

Yep, I have a couple 1569s. Great sticks. I threw a Beach one time & didn't like it. As if one cast is a fair test! Then I threw the 13' 6&Bait & found it'll outthrow the RS rods. But it is a heavy beast. Leaning towards the MH1502.


----------



## EugeneChoe

the fusion seems much heavier than an rs02 and a lil heavier than the rs09 to me.

so far personally i like to throw the rs09 for 8 and head the best. i think thats what i was throwin when i saw you.

see ya again soon


----------



## basstardo

The Fusions is a heavy sumbeetch compared to a 1569, but it is a nice throwing stick. If I had my choice, I'd go with a Lami 1502, but the MH 1502 is very similar. I think the butt diameter is slightly larger though. Not by much though.


----------



## cobiacatcher82

i have a fusion for sale if your interested.


----------



## SteveZ

Terry: Thanks for the info. That's the kinda dope I'm looking for. 

Seth: No thanks, it's a "heavy sumbeetch".

Eugene: I'm too old & beat up to throw a 1509...gotta leave that to you young bucks. Anxiously waitin' for September...


----------



## skunk king

nitro or dust 7 from wheel's reels. 

Rainshadows are also very nice and much more affordable

AnyFish AnyWhere Beach is also nice.


----------



## Mark G

The CTS 8-12 oz version would be a good choice.

Fairly light ( I think around 15 oz or so)

Superb stick- but a bit pricy- Retails for $350 for the blank. Thin tip very easy to cast- great bite detection. 8 & a head would likely be the sweet spot on this blank, but to be honest I'm in the middle of building one now, already have the 5-8 oz version and it's a great 6 & bait stick.

I like the fusion, also (have 3) but the CTS is a much more pleasurable stick for all day fishing.


----------



## phamf

I just got done building a mudhole 1502. It feels like a good heavr rod, but I haven't gotten a chance to test it yet. 

I also have a RS1509 waiting for me to build, but havn't gotten free time to start. 

Both feel like great rods. The 1502 feels lighter, but the blank has a larger end diameter tubing.

The RS looks more sturdy and durable in comparison to the Mudhole blank.


----------



## SteveZ

Talked to a Bud who has wrapped & used both RS1502s and MH1502s. He sez the MH is a bit stiffer...he likes both blanks a lot...he thinks the MH is a lami. I really like the RS1502...have wrapped several and still own & fish two. Would like something just a bit different & think the MH might just be my blank. Still pondering...


----------



## Dixie719

I am really loving my CTS!


----------



## Tommy

Steve,

This is going to be a little unconventional (no pun intended...lol) but if you would top out at 7nbait then the AFAW 12' Universal would fit the bill. It is the most fun to fish, easy to cast rod that I've ever used in the midrange. It's rated 2-5 but i have personally _hit_ 7nand bait with it and she never flinched. Very lightweight too at 12.3 oz for the blank.

One of my favorite fishing rods... period.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Tommy said:


> Steve,
> 
> This is going to be a little unconventional (no pun intended...lol) but if you would top out at 7nbait then the AFAW 12' Universal would fit the bill. It is the most fun to fish, easy to cast rod that I've ever used in the midrange. It's rated 2-5 but i have personally _hit_ 7nand bait with it and she never flinched. Very lightweight too at 12.3 oz for the blank.
> 
> One of my favorite fishing rods... period.
> 
> Tommy


yep, i rem throwing that rod on the field u had with you that day.

nifty lil stick  would be comfy to fish that one allll day long.



Jesse


----------



## EugeneChoe

how about a nitro...never thrown it but it sounds like a maybe...pm nsearch4abrain, but its not a blank like your looking for, but an idea


----------



## SteveZ

Surely do appreciate these comments, guys. 

CTS is too much $$. 

Nitro...what does the blank weigh? I already know the fusion is a heavy sumbeetch and that kinda scares me away from the WR blanks. 

AFAW Universal...too light as it has to throw 8and a head. Most of the time I use 6.5 or 7 oz sinkers but gotta go at least to 8. Of course, if Tommy throws 7 & it don't flinch mortals can probably throw more. At least that's what I found with the 6&Bait. Tommy said he threw 8 so I figured I'd be good for 10and it will throw 10 + a head for me. I do like that rod but I don't want anything else that heavy. And the Beach is heavy.

I dunno. I'm gonna give it a couple weeks before I order a blank. Won't need it until the Sep drummin'.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

SteveZ said:


> Surely do appreciate these comments, guys.
> 
> CTS is too much $$.
> 
> Nitro...what does the blank weigh? I already know the fusion is a heavy sumbeetch and that kinda scares me away from the WR blanks.
> 
> AFAW Universal...too light as it has to throw 8and a head. Most of the time I use 6.5 or 7 oz sinkers but gotta go at least to 8. Of course, if Tommy throws 7 & it don't flinch mortals can probably throw more. At least that's what I found with the 6&Bait. Tommy said he threw 8 so I figured I'd be good for 10and it will throw 10 + a head for me. I do like that rod but I don't want anything else that heavy. And the Beach is heavy.
> 
> I dunno. I'm gonna give it a couple weeks before I order a blank. Won't need it until the Sep drummin'.


if the fusion is heavy for ya, and CTS too pricey, the RS is a light rod. and for the $, nice



Jesse


----------



## Newsjeff

The Lami 1502 or Loomis 1448 are both nice.

The 7-Dust is an awsome blank, too.


----------



## SteveZ

*Thanks*

Appreciate all the input. Decided to try the MH1502. It'll do what I want, very light weight, & ya can't beat the price. Only concern was with quality but several guys tell me that's not an issue. Just ordered the blank & some bmnags...


----------



## Lightload

*Mudhole 1502*

I've wrapped and fished with several of the Mudhole 1502's. I think you'll like them. 

While they can't come out and say it, the Mudhole 1502 IS the Lami 1502.


----------



## basstardo

Lightload said:


> While they can't come out and say it, the Mudhole 1502 IS the Lami 1502.


You sure about that? The tip on the Lami is a 12 and the Mudhole blank is a 10.


----------



## CrawFish

Daiwa Ballistic


----------



## SteveZ

*From the lami site:*

GSB 150 2MH
12'6"
2 (pieces)
50 (line)
6-16 (lure)
1.085 (butt)
10 (tip)
12 7/8 (weight)
$306.00


----------



## Lightload

basstardo said:


> You sure about that? The tip on the Lami is a 12 and the Mudhole blank is a 10.


Well I was sure but now I'm not so sure....I haven't built one for several years but when I first purchased a Mudhole 1502, I commented to the salesman that the specs for the Mudhole and the Lami were identical. He chuckled and said "Well, there's a Very, Very good reason for that!" leading me to believe they were the same. I just checked the specs now and I see there are some differences so maybe they changed something.

Dunno, but bottom line is that I wouldn't hesitate to build another Mudhole 1502. They are an excellent heaver especially if you don't have the arse to bend some of the other popular heavers.


----------



## phamf

The lsb1502mh looks, feels, and casts like a lamiglass....all without the high price tag and life time warranty. But hey, how many times do we break our rods? It's worth it trust me. I casted mine last weekend it it is a light weight heaver that I would be comfortable casting all day long with out the fatigue. 

Just know that both pieces aren't even, but it's okay by me as long as it casts well and fits in the car.


----------



## oldschool

"Just know that both pieces aren't even,"

This blank sounds like it might work for me. How long is the tip section?


----------



## SteveZ

*Got the MH blank*

The butt has a barcode sticker with this on it: GSB 150 2MH, which is Lami's number. And it has a handwritten sticker with MH's number LSB1502MH. Looks like a Lami to me. 

Blank has about a 1/2" down curve. Tempted to wrap it with the spine down (curve up) as that would be straighter. Dunno, hafta ponder this for awhile. 

Oldschool: Tip is 90". 

BTW, a #10 top fits loosely so I think I'll nip an inch or so off.


----------



## oldschool

"Oldschool: Tip is 90" "

Thanks SteveZ.


----------



## taskmongo

I love my CTS!!


----------



## ffemtreed

I love my RS 1569's. Great surf stick!


----------



## SurffishNJ

Don't forget to take a hard look at the AFAW 13' beach..................... It is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## eric

so how far can a mudhole/lami 1502 cast?

i mean,, ive been looking to replace my OM12CPSc sooner or later..

or should i just stick with the CPS for now.

next pure fishing heaver i get, i plan to either get it/ or wrap it spiral.


----------



## SurffishNJ

The 1502 will cast on par with all of the top shelf heavers. This is the number 1 rod sold at the red drum. The guys using them at cpae point, when you could get out there are getting incredible distance. 

They will cast as far as the casters technique reel, and conditions will allow.


----------



## eric

well i know i can cast far hence why i ask,
cant find or feel these blanks up here in NY as most shops dont carry them. :sad:

what kinda action is the rod?

thru action slow big C bend?

or a mod-fast j bend?


----------



## EugeneChoe

loong slow bend. it makes it easy to load but the way you talk ooeric, me thinks it wont be enough for you. it throws great though. 
hope to see you in a few months steve


----------



## eric

ehh, so its a big slow C bend, not much difference from my big bait OMCPS12c then. lol


----------



## Mark G

ooeric said:


> ehh, so its a big slow C bend, not much difference from my big bait OMCPS12c then. lol


I think you'll find it softer than the OM, while they are nice sticks, they are a tad bit shy overall in the power/distance spectrum. Very nice to play a fish on tho. And easy to load for those that aren't big hitters.


----------



## SteveZ

*She's on the dryer...*



SteveZ said:


> Blank has about a 1/2" down curve. Tempted to wrap it with the spine down (curve up) as that would be straighter.


Wrapped it on the straightest axis which is almost exactly opposite of the spine. I'll let 'er set up a few days & then see how she throws.


----------



## eric

Surf Cat said:


> I think you'll find it softer than the OM, while they are nice sticks, they are a tad bit shy overall in the power/distance spectrum. Very nice to play a fish on tho. And easy to load for those that aren't big hitters.



egaads! then i guess ill just finish flocking my butt on the OMCPS12, then. maybe fish it for another year.

i like to slap the dally out of rods


----------



## SteveZ

*Final report*

I like this stick! She throws great. The MH1502 blank seems a bit stiffer than the RS1502. This could well become my #1 rod. I ended up with exactly what I was looking for and at a very good price. Can't beat that...and I know I'm gonna catch a lotta big fish on this stick. That's what it's all about. 

Hope to see ya all on the beach come drummin' time.


----------



## EugeneChoe

SteveZ said:


> I like this stick! She throws great. The MH1502 blank seems a bit stiffer than the RS1502. This could well become my #1 rod. I ended up with exactly what I was looking for and at a very good price. Can't beat that...and I know I'm gonna catch a lotta big fish on this stick. That's what it's all about.
> 
> Hope to see ya all on the beach come drummin' time.


you always catch the fish


----------



## SteveZ

EugeneChoe said:


> you always catch the fish


SOMETIMES I catch the fish...


----------



## Lightload

I knew you'd like it Steve. It's a nice light outfit but still capable of some heavy work.

I'll be around on AI the week of the Harbor Tackle Red Drum tourney. Maybe I'll see you then.


----------



## basstardo

So where's the pics!?


----------



## SteveZ

Lightload said:


> I'll be around on AI the week of the Harbor Tackle Red Drum tourney. Maybe I'll see you then.


I'm gonna come up about the 22nd & fish for 3-4 weeks. You know what my beat up old truck looks like...sorta like me.

As for pics...nothin' to see. I hate bling so wrapped it black on black...bmnag 30-25-20-16-16-16 with a 16 top...cork tape...plain fuji graphite seat...rubber butt cap ground down. Not a bit of color or glitz on it. My kinda stick. 

I dunno if this thing throws so well because it is a lami/mudhole or because I wrapped it upside down. Al Goldberg has an article on SOL where he talks about wrapping opposite the spine for better casting. I dunno, but it does throw nice. What Lightload sez about this blank is right on!


----------

